# Chicago/Illinois GSD Breeder



## rka (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi all. I am looking to finally get another dog. I grew up around GSDs - My last dog Saber died shortly after I left for college. Since then, I graduated, finished law school, and am well into my profession. I've been waiting for the "right time" to commit to another dog.

My expectations - I don't want a "next-day pet" or a GSD from a mill. I'm looking for recommendations for a breeder that has an upcomming litter of a companion type gsd with sound temperment - someone from around my area. 

My plan - I work anywhere from 40 to 60 hours per week so I plan on coming home during lunches the first few months, and getting a dog walker and/or day care for him while I'm gone. After the work day and on the weekends, I plan to work with him on schutzhund (or a more basic version). 

If anyone has any recommendations for a breeder, or advice on dog walker/day care, or just raising a gsd with a busy lifestyle, I would appreciate all the help! Thank you in advance.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Ohh, another opportunity to recommend my incredible breeder.

They have a lovely litter between the amazing Boy von Zorra and Kenna just born! 

:: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have heard good things about Bill Kulla on this forum. I also recommend Robin and Huerta Hof. I have met her and her husband on multiple occasions. Stand up people with dogs that show the quality of their breeding program. they have different lines, but either could have a pup that suits your needs. Best to visit a couple of breeders and see the dogs that they have. Good luck!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

If you are interested in training and the sport, then definitely check out Kulla's as they have a club.....

Lee


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've purchased from Bill and Jen. Very very happy with the dog! Would/will go back again.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

And if you want to drive out I90 to South central Michigan check out Wildhaus. Chris is also an admin on the board. Very nice all round dogs.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

As mentioned above, I suppose it depends on the "type" of German Shepherd you want as to the breeders that you lean towards. 

If you want a working line dog to do Schutzhund with, I recommend Melinda from Vom Gildaf. - Home She is not in Illinois, but lives in the Madison area and is a close enough drive.

If you are interested in West German Show lines that ALSO do Schutzhund, I recommend Robin Huerta from Team Huerta Hof in Freeport, IL. She is on this board and also has a Facebook Page under Team Huerta Hof. Her website is Huerta Hof German Shepherds They have Schutzhund training at their house every weekend.

I have had a number of Huerta Hof dogs and have always been pleased with their health, temperament, drives and overall working ability in any/every venue I participate in.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I too have only heard grest things about Huerta Hof. Maybe one day I will have one!


----------

